# Part-time Translators WANTED!



## chichibacolod (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi!

Roomorama is currently looking for people to work as part-time Language Translators. Below are the details:

Part-time Website Content Translators/Language Translators
(Chinese, Taiwanese, German, Spanish, French, Japanese, Korean, Dutch, Indonesian, Portugese and Russian)

Responsibilities:
- Responsible for translating the website contents. 
- Do quality checks and updates for the current language translations.

Requirements:
- Native speaker (must be fluent both written and oral).
- Must be Internet savvy.
- Currently residing here in Singapore and can work for a minimum of 6 months. 

If you're interested in making money while AT HOME, please email me at translations at roomorama dot com

Thanks,
Cherry


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

"(Chinese, Taiwanese, German, Spanish, French, Japanese, Korean, Dutch, Indonesian, Portugese and Russian)" 

why advertise that on an English speaking forum ?


----------



## matt_nt (May 2, 2012)

*Translation service*

Have you considered using an online translation service? 

Look up MyGengo. They have good rates and fast turnaround for translation. They would cater for most of the languages you are after.



chichibacolod said:


> Hi!
> 
> Roomorama is currently looking for people to work as part-time Language Translators. Below are the details:
> 
> ...


----------

